# What a little cutie.



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my 14/2.5 pancake from Hong Kong today.  It makes my E-M5 look like a point & shoot.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a nice lens.  What tricks have you tried teaching it?  What do the images look like?


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Looks like a nice lens.  What tricks have you tried teaching it?  What do the images look like?




I hope to take it for a test drive this afternoon.


----------



## rnagoda (Mar 27, 2013)

You should love this lens - it's one of those that ignores lab tests and produces images with a great character to them. I use one with my GX1 fairly often and I am always pleased with the results - I'm sure your OMD will fare as well and more likely better!


----------



## pete72 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice.
What made you choose that over the Olympus 17mm/f2.8?


----------



## nmoody (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool! Sure does look like a P&S with that stout of a lens on it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like three lenscaps stuck to the front of the body, with a peep-hole glued on!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

pete72 said:


> Nice.
> What made you choose that over the Olympus 17mm/f2.8?



Because I have the Sigma 19/2.8.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

Went to Bradford today in the rain but quickly got out of the car for one shot wide open.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Looks like three lenscaps stuck to the front of the body, with a peep-hole glued on!



The actually make one Derrel.

                                      15mm f8.0 Body Cap Lens






                                                   Creative Fun


                                          Designed as a taking lens  that substitutes for a body cap, the new 15mm f8.0 Body Cap Lens  features a 3 element in 3 group wide-angle design. A small lever enables  manual focus and it has an infinity setting as well. Designed to  accentuate the effects of Art Filters, the fixed aperture optical design  creates sharply focused centre regions with softer edge details. 

_Expected availability in December
_
                                           RRP: TBA


----------



## ann (Mar 27, 2013)

I have thought about one, but some many lens and not using most!


----------



## pete72 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> pete72 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


Oops, I missed that in your signature. The two are a little too similar aren't they?
I'm considering a pancake as an upgrade path from my EPL-1 to an OM-D. I'm even more tempted now.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

ann said:


> I have thought about one, but some many lens and not using most!



Which Ann, the 14 or body cap?


----------

